
How long are you going to keep your dirty business phone? - olivierpailhes
http://blog.aircall.io/post/79958613803/aircall-fun-facts-how-long-are-you-going-to-keep-your
======
chimeracoder
I used to have two phones (one for work, one personal[0]). I appreciate the
appeal of consolidating that into one just out of convenience. "You're
carrying around too much bacteria" seems to be a rather weird argument even to
bring up.

[0] In my case, I needed access to both iOS and Android, so this wouldn't
really have helped anyway, but that's separate.

------
Jugurtha
You know what I hate ? Posts on HN of a company's website where after you read
the whole thing, you still have no clue what they're doing.

The use of we're reinventing/we're disrupting or things like that.

A landing page with whoop whoop colors, fancy words and bacteria talk. Aiming
at reducing the number of phones to just one, using expressions like "phone
solution" (what does that even mean). Many startups fail miserably to tell you
how it works, simply. And no, no amount of CSS or infographics will remediate
that.

Now: On the link, you actually have to click to the main site to make sense of
it. Then, it shows you a sort of screen, but it's not a phone (it's part of
the image. The layout is broken. I have to dezoom to 33% to see there's a
whole image, but I can't read what's in there and I can't zoom on the specific
image. Just awful).

Then, there's the wrong argument provided: Frigging bacteria. For one, do you
know how many bacteria there are ? The argument is weak.

And two, there are phones that have dual SIM(heck, there are even triple SIM
phones) so the argument cancels itself out. You're pushing the wrong piece of
chess.

Show me how it works. A frigging prototype. An actual phone (since you said
the "phone solution" is on your "existing devices". Why there's no image of an
iPhone or an Android phone with the product installed).

I hate those links. So to sum it up:

-Weak arguments (Bacteria. Many people don't care given the already huge number of bacteria they deal with already. And tow, there are multiple SIM phones).

-Awful page layout.

-No info:

 _No info on how the product works._ No info on the price. _No demo (photos of
at least how it_ should* look like because I think there isn't even a product
and it's a test balloon, just to test the waters).

Aaaand the use of one of the most hated expressions in my book: "We're
reinventing". Heck, even Nikola Tesla didn't use that expression and I mean,
he's TESLA !)

~~~
Piskvorrr
"a solution is a homogeneous mixture composed of only one phase" \- a liquid
phone, that sounds cool!

------
hobs
This ad just makes me think there is some money is making a phone with some
antibacterial properties, not that I need to eliminate phones.

------
mcdougle
It seems odd to me that people still need separate phones for
personal/business. Aren't there services that allow you to set up a separate
number that goes straight to the same phone? I know Google Voice does that,
and lets you even set filters so that it (for example) only rings during
business hours and goes straight to voicemail otherwise.

------
jcox92
Steering wheels have 9 times more bacteria than a public toilet seat. That's
967,402 bacteria! Well by cutting the number of steering wheels per person to
0.1, over 104,345 billions of bacteria will be removed from earth by doing so.
Those bacteria will never know what hit 'em.

------
bananas
Are people really suffering from the bacteria on their phones?

Genuine story: I started using a smartphone about 4 years ago and a nasty skin
condition I had went away within a month and never came back. I suspect that
it was bacterial or fungal and there was a little war in which the bacteria on
my phone won. Exposure to bacteria can be a good thing. I suspect perfect
hygiene is bot going to do much for your immune system in the long run.

Oh and this is the shittest pitch I've ever seen.

------
Piskvorrr
You don't expect me to do my dirty business on my regular phone, do you? ;)

------
skimmas
can't find info on pricing or countries available... so... close tab.

~~~
logicallee
techcrunch is that way -->

you're on a startup incubator's community forum.

------
smoyer
There may be a lot of bacteria on my cell phone ... but they're _MY_ bacteria.
I avoid using other people's phones for just this reason (and don't share my
own).

------
rand223
Dual SIM phones exist. Or am I missing the point here entirely?

